# LF - Ada fish tank 60P, 45P or 90P



## Andy CaBlati (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey fellas, I'm looking for a tank like that. Send me pics and price, plz.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Andy, I've got new 60P and 90P in stock if you're still looking. You can see them here:








Canadian Aquatics


Our goal is to provide you with quality fish from around the world.




canadianaquatics.com


----------

